

Launch loop - eru
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Launch_loop

======
ram1024
no no no. this is way more complicated than a space elevator. 2000 km long?

novel concept but would not work in practice

~~~
wolfkeeper
Yes, it's more complicated, but the space elevator can't work right now- the
engineering materials simply don't exist for that.

2000 km long is shorter than the cabling that makes up the golden gate bridge.

Nobody knows whether it works in practice, because nobody has seriously tried
to build this. Yeah, that makes it harder, because there's no beaten path to
follow. Then again, practically everything in this world is something hard
that somebody managed to do.

